# Rope flies for gar



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

After seeing herds of small gar in the Hocking, and watching them chase, hit, and not get hooked on my streamers, I decided it was time for paybacvks and took to the water yesterday with some rope flies. I tied these with white nylon rope and gave them some red accents with a Sharpie.

Before:










Fish:























































After:










They worked pretty well, and as you may have noticed, I tied mine hookless. Zero hooks on these flies. The gar snap the fly, shake their head, and the nylon tangles in their teeth and they are had. I caught this one while catfishing Sunday, and I'd like to tangle with one this size on the fly rod!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A great idea and a great catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome! I could definitely tie a fly like that  haha. 

I might have to go down to the hocking river, that looks like fun.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Awesome! I could definitely tie a fly like that  haha.
> 
> I might have to go down to the hocking river, that looks like fun.


The coolest part is that I figured out you can trigger a strike just by dropping the cast right on one's snout. The last 2 I caught that way, and lost another in the same manner. Drop the fly right on 'em and they just lash at it.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Very cool.. and thanks for the tip!


Frank


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool stuff!
What pound leader were you using??


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

liquidsoap said:


> Cool stuff!
> What pound leader were you using??


I can't remember what size leader, I think it is rated for 6lbs. The tippet is Rio 5lb flurocarbon. I'd bump it up for bigger gar, but these fish were running on the small size for gar.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool!! Although I dont have any around my way but if I get moved back home this fall then I will pursue them. I know of a great place in the Bay for them gars.


----------

